# 220 gallon



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

So I was setting up a 220 gallon African Cichlid tank when I was informed that the company no longer wanted African Cichlids and wanted some larger slower fish. So I have a 220 gallon tank decorated with a few large rocks, drift wood and fake plants. Real plants are out of the question. Tank is 72"x24"x30" filtration is two Fluval FX6's. So I'm at a point where I have no clue what to put into the tank. They keep saying Oscars and I am trying to tell them while one or two would be happy in the tank its not like you can pack it full of Oscars. Discus may be beyond my comfort level. Needs to be fairly simple but yet slow and a nice all around tank. Maybe even big predator tank. So any suggestions. I have included a picture of the tank when it was set up for Africans, I will add more later of current setup. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

And here's how she sits now.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Severums, Chocolate cichlids, Uaru.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Why do they not want African? Do they know the difference? If they want slow, Fronts are slow.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

My 150 gallon has 6 geo altifrons, 6 angels, about 50 cories and 5 BNPs. The geos and angelfish are very large.

This makes for a peaceful and active tank. The tank is decorated with large pieces of driftwood which have various species of anubias tied to it. The driftwood and plants are important visual barriers to break up lines of sight. Both the geos and angels have spawned numerous times in this tank without any damage.

I think that live plants go a long way towards keeping the water clean and fighting algae. Anubias don't need bright light or CO2, and some species grow impressively large.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks guys and gals. Yeah I've definitely showed them the difference. They thought that fronts did not move enough...it's an uphill battle sometimes. I'm definitely thinking some angels and severums, that's my choice anyways mambee are the egos hard to care for I've never had them personally.

I don't mind later attempting a few live plants. The tank has 2 fluval led aquasky lights so I don't think light would be a problem I just worry about the substrate for plants. If hooking up co2 would help we could defiantly go that route but I don't want to constantly be trimming plants either


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Anubias and Java fern are easy plants that aren't planted in the substrate. You can tie them to driftwood with the plastic coated wire found in the garden section of Home Depot.

Geos are very mellow and spend the day sifting the sand. (They really require sand and not gravel). Geos mix well with other fish and won't bother large tetras or cories. Most species grow to about 8-9" and do best in groups of 5 or 6.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

tanker3 said:


> Why do they not want African? Do they know the difference? If they want slow, Fronts are slow.


I often wonder about this.

Big fish are often less active in our tanks because they don't have much room to move fast. Watch videos of most large fish in their natural habitat, and they are much more active and move fast when needed or when hunting.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Jmatte said:


> Thanks guys and gals. Yeah I've definitely showed them the difference. They thought that fronts did not move enough...it's an uphill battle sometimes. I'm definitely thinking some angels and severums, that's my choice anyways mambee are the egos hard to care for I've never had them personally.
> 
> I don't mind later attempting a few live plants. The tank has 2 fluval led aquasky lights so I don't think light would be a problem I just worry about the substrate for plants. If hooking up co2 would help we could defiantly go that route but I don't want to constantly be trimming plants either


Is this a work or client tank?

Why do they want slow moving fish?

I like the idea of a group of larger geos and a couple of Sevs.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

This is a work tank in a senior community. They feel that the seniors would better see slower moving fish. So yeah think it will be the Geos and severums as well. Any recommendations on what species.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The most commonly available geo is Altifrons even though it is sometimes mistakenly sold as Surinamensis. Why not some good quality angelfish? They mix well with geos and severums.


----------



## Jmatte (Jan 27, 2017)

Big good quality angel fish are already on order. Going to start with 10 and see what we end up with.


----------



## musicman666 (Mar 13, 2017)

Senior community ....I would suggest a hundred rummy nose ...when they start to school it's very relaxing and a great contrast to the angels.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rummies are one of my favorite tetras. Once they survive acclimation, they can live for 7 years. I have about a dozen in my 90 gallon, and I love the way they sweep the tank in a tight school.


----------

